# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Dhurata për Ditëlindje

## besart

Çfarë do të dëshironit të ju dhuronte dikush për ditëlindje?
Psh, çfarë do të dëshironit të ju dhuronte i/e dashuri/a, shoku apo shoqja, babai apo nëna?

----------


## bebushe

Nje makine te re te kuqe ...is that too much to ask  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## marsela

_ska shume rendesi dhuratamjafton qe te kujtohen ate dite(per shoqerine e kam fjalen)e dicka simbolike do te mjaftonte..
nga shtepia nuk edi,shume na kane dhuruar...ndonje veshje e vecante ose nje ore e bukur se ajo qe kisha me humbi do me pelqente..
nga idashuri ca trendafila te bardhe e nje darke romantike_

----------


## Rebele

i dashuri- pavaresi ;P

shoku/shoqja- dicka te vecante; jo-romatike, te bere vete, unike (si psh nje nga punimet e veta)  

mami/babi- makine me te mire, pare (gjera materialistike; t'ma bejne pak me te lehte jeten)

----------


## sweet_babe

true... nag prinderit gjithmone leke kam marre per ditelindje
e ik bli vete me thone se sma gjen dot njeri midene...
po sikur ta rrisnin ate shumen sdo qe keq  :perqeshje: 

nga shoqeria dhurata te ndyshme kam marre e kshu vazhdojne...

nga i dashuri do doja flowers with chocolates...
edhe pastaj e dilnim e ta festonim ditelindjen bashke  :shkelje syri:

----------


## PINK

personalisht do preferoja te me jepnin $$$$$$ ose ndonje american express gift check ( meqe kane nje cik paraqitje se paret ashtu thate :P )

sepse jam tip qe sme pelqen cdo gje .. so keshtu eshte me e lehte dhe per to ( sa te rrine te vrasin trurin ) :P

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Ska shume rendesi vetem qe te pakten te me bejn apo te me blejn dicka per ditelindjen :P. Sdua te me japin para sepse dua te kem dicka qe te mbaj mend qe ata ma bleven, cdo dhurat do me pelqej, ne fakt me shume me pelqen ideja qe ata u munduan te me blejn apo te me bejn dicka.

Dhuratat me te preferuara jane nga mami qe me qendis fustane shume te bukura  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Leila

Me leke s'shkon keq... pothuajse kurre.

----------


## besart

Tani po ju tregoj edhe unë.
Nuk dëshiroj që për ditëlindje të më dhurojë dikush lekë.
Për mua nuk është më rëndesi se sa ka kushtuar dhurata por është ajo që dikush mendon për mua, dhe dhurata është ajo që ma përkujton gjithëmonë këtë ditë dhe personin që ma ka dhuruar atë.

Për këtë edhe unë gjithëmonë për ditëlindje të tjerëve ju dhuroj diçka që sa herë të shohin të më përkujtojnë mua, dhe ta dinë që përkujdesem dhe i dua!

----------


## FLOWER

pa probem, do me pelqente cdo gje qe te me jepnin mjafton te ishte dicka ne shijet e mia. kenaqesia e dhurates eshte kur shikon dicka te mbeshtjelle bukur e te thone qe eshte per ty.

----------


## StormAngel

Pas dy muajsh dmth
Me 21.12 do kisha dashur te me dhurojne nje kompjutor me lidhje adsl.
Ose...

----------


## Eminemka

Une Do Doja Te Me Dhuronin 2 Bileta Per Te Pare  Wrestling Nga Afer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Çufo_ Çufo

.....I need a vacation....

Brazili ose Argentina do ishte perfekt tani   :-)


Çufoja    duke kërcyer Tango

----------


## StormAngel

Ndoshta nuk e di se c`do deshiroja te marr dhurate per ditelindje,por jam me se i sigurte se cfare nuk do doja te marr per dhurate.
Ja per cka e kam fjalen

----------


## 100% TIRONCE

*na1 udhtim ne samoa kam fixim atje*

----------


## MiLaNiStE

> Ndoshta nuk e di se c`do deshiroja te marr dhurate per ditelindje,por jam me se i sigurte se cfare nuk do doja te marr per dhurate.
> Ja per cka e kam fjalen


ahahahhahaha o zotttt stormoo sa kom qesh me ket foto se ke iden 

ka burrii i gjo qe e di qe un e like thum loool 

ka shoqeria sic e kishin thon ca ka ju i gjo qe e kan bo vet qe osht me trru jo qe kan shku e kan ble ene kan dal mder lool 

ka prindirt gjonaaa qe i du ti blej po qe sma ma xhepi loool 
ja kshu

----------


## SeXy^-^ElBa

hmmm ok ju keni hap kte teme he hmm po mire po un cfare ti dhuroj shpirtit tim qe me date 28 mush 2 vjec ajo cfare ti dhuroj un asaj per ditelindjen edi si thoja vjet qe kur te mushi leila 2 vjece do ti bej nje dhurate shume te bukur e cila do ishte shikimi me gjyshen per here te pare por sme eci smund tja bej dot ate dhurate dhe javen qe vjen ajo mush 2 vjece me date 28 tetor spo di car ti marr sepse cdo gje qe ajo do e ka e kam fjalen per lodra ose mua me ka ktu me thoni cfare ti blej shpirtit tim ket jave  i love  her  to death she is my angel  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## abla

dhuratat me pelqejne po me mire do preferoja leket.. :buzeqeshje: ta zgjedh vete!

----------

